# Geyser.



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 22, 2022)

Looking at some Iceland photos, I was reminded how hard it was to get a good Geyser photo in B&W.




I did not notice the person in white at the time. Subsequent photos showed the person was dresses in a two piece, waterproof pants and jacket, and stayed while others backed away at the first sign of bubbling. Researcher of thrill seeker, who knows?  

In the winter, Iceland has several hours of dawn and dusk, as shown by the three long shadow of those of us taking photos.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------

